# Plan D- Fished the Ausable on Saturday



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Nope... I have no experience at all fly fishing....only been doing it for 30 plus years, most all at night, pitch dark, whipping flies in tight thin waters of the south branch....above Chase, sometimes waaayyy above chase!

Funny though....


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

> Trophy water?? Haha..thats a marketing term for Trout Unlimited that means.."flies only"


Trout Unlimited is committed to protecting coldwater fisheries - not fly fishermen.



> My daughter took 10 minutes last night(fishing time) to land a 12 inch brown, and she has an attention span of a knat...NOT in trophy waters!!!


Glad for her - hope that's the beginning of a lifetime of angling for her.



> Don't get caught up in the hype of certain sections of waters of the AuSable....


.

True, you can catch some huge fish in water not designated "trophy water." Trophy water is just managed to promote the survival of bigger fish on average.



> its just as fun to land a trout on a rapala as a fly..


You're right. It's also just as much fun to spend a day searching for fish that you _don't_ land. Sit down, smoke a pipe, dream a little, have lunch by the side of the river, watch a mink or beaver, take a nap, spend time with your family or buddy, dream a little more, forget about work, remember past wrongs, plan what you will do right in the future, etc. etc. Landing a fish is the culmination of planning, prepping, practicing, stalking, casting, playing, and finally netting a _______ (trout, bass, bluegill, carp, pike, you fill in the blank) 



> plus it takes a better fisherman to precisely cast a rapala to a certain log and retrieve it perfectly to the depth and speed without getting hung up.


Pretty sure this was never intended to be about who's better...

Respectfully,

Ray


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ray Adams said:


> Trout Unlimited is committed to protecting coldwater fisheries - not fly fishermen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you tell me a little more about paragraph one and three? You can touch on paragraph four if ya want for reference. (Whats in that pipe?). Lastly i think the last one shoulda been thought of first. 

Respectfully,

Troutguy26


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

nice fish


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

nice fish hully. glad you had fun on the trip also. but i have to ask.. how did this thread flop so quick?


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Was only making a 'personal' point, didn't mean to ruffle any political feathers. Just needed some info 

So far my trout season hasn't given up any monsters, but she's still a young season and I haven't made it up to my favorite streams yet :lol:

Pinch down those barbs fellas and I'm not talking about hooks 

Hully


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Seriously, any thread that has to do with trout and trout fishing lately has taken this sort of turn. Its getting old. 

I'm heading to the UP this weekend and I definitely plan on doing a little brook trout fishing. But I'm getting rather apprehensive about throwing up a report when I get back, for fear of starting another redundant debate 

I'm just as concerned about the outcome of the whole gear restriction situation as the next guy, but to keep hijacking peoples threads? Stick to the GR forum, and theres no harm no foul. 

Hurry up and hit those favorite streams of yours soon, Hully. I always enjoy reading about your fishing trips


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

brookies101 said:


> Seriously, any thread that has to do with trout and trout fishing lately has taken this sort of turn. Its getting old.
> 
> I'm heading to the UP this weekend and I definitely plan on doing a little brook trout fishing. But I'm getting rather apprehensive about throwing up a report when I get back, for fear of starting another redundant debate
> 
> ...


Thanks Brookies101, glad you've liked my posts over the years. This weekend is shot, but the following weekend- it's game on!! Hope to tie into something over my 15" best so far this season.

I here ya about the constant bickering. If you're putting fish in the creel and purchased your 2012 license, I see no harm in tossing bait for these amazing fish. If you're practicing catch n release, well I'm not too keen on using bait then (swallowed hook 90% of the time). I fish 30% with hardware and 70% with a flyrod- as long as I'm landing and releasing fish, I'm cool with either. Certain streams and conditions obviously dictate my choice, along with mood, desire, and how frickin' sore my shoulder is 

Tight lines fellas,

Hully


----------



## Fly_Guy (Apr 28, 2012)

troutchops said:


> It's my homewater, but it gets pounded day in and day out. I've heard more than one guide/fly shop owner say it's some of the most pressured water in the county for fly fisherman.


I think that might be a stretch. Big Horn? Delaware? They are pressured rivers.

It's amazing how fly fisherman will love a river to death.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## litehen1955 (Oct 24, 2011)

Started fishing the AS when I was five, as the family cabin is above Parmalee. Just in the past few years the number of boats has increased tenfold especially in the Trophy Water. However, the McMasters to Parmalee, or Parmalee to the Pond are underfished and underrated. Just as many big fish, fewer boats and less pressure all around. 
That being said I had a great week last week down in the Trophy Water two nights and hooked several very nice fish and landed a couple. Got to be patient and quiet however, as the fish are spooky. Wade sloooowly to a position to cast to a rising fish, measure the cast, don't false cast a bunch and try to time the rise. Some dandys if you don't spook them and are thoughtful about how to fish them. 
Harder to stake out a spot as well because more people fish the Trophy water than they used to.


----------

